# TTRS motor.



## tdirs (Sep 25, 2001)

Just thought id post a new project im about to start in the next few weeks.ive managed to get hold of a TTRS motor for my mk2,Its done 7k km no ancills on it but thats fine ill be making a bespoke intake and exhaust manifold for it as well as running stand alone management.Ill post some pics as soon as i can.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: TTRS motor. (tdirs)*


----------



## tdirs (Sep 25, 2001)

Ive found theres alot of differences between the jetta 5yl motor.Like the complete motor!! firstly its shorter,narrower its only about 1.5 inch narrower than a 4 cyl motor.We didnt get the 5 cyl motor fitted to the jetta in the UK so ill be needing some info on it to see if there parts i can use from it.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Isn't it a direct injection engine, so you have to use stock management?


----------



## tdirs (Sep 25, 2001)

Ill be using a haltech sem.im blanking of the injectors in the head or poss if i can find a suitable system is to use the injector holes for cylinder pressure monitering.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

The RS engine uses different rods and pistons, but otherwise it is the same block as the 2.5 Golf/Jetta engine. The head uses larger intake valves (same as 2.0 FSI intakes) and is FSI but otherwise same head too, the cam profile on paper is the same as the 2.0 intake cam, exhaust cam is different. I found an official Audi paper discussing the differences somewhere.... It also has a very elaborate oil separation system that the MFI 2.5 does not have. 

Brendan


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I'm Interested in the the turbo setup, oil filter housing and the turbo oil and coolant lines routing.

Andre


----------



## tdirs (Sep 25, 2001)

According to ae-plus.com there are many differences a big 1 is the way the block is made,they use cgi (compacted grafite iron)which is alot stronger than grey cast.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

It's actually vermicular graphite cast iron, and I have not seen anywhere where the MPI 2.5 isn't the same composition. They both have forged cranks too. Here is a link to the PDF tech paper. It has a comparison chart between the 2.0 FSI, 2.5 MPI and 2.5 RS engines along with tons of other stuff:
http://vw-rings.com/documents/l5ttrs.pdf

It's actually a pretty interesting read.

Brendan


----------



## tdirs (Sep 25, 2001)

Very interesting read.I know the crank is different for sure as the jetta 5 cylinder crank is the same bolt pattern for the flywheel as the 4cyl,the ttrs motor is 8 bolt with a locating dowel.I will be stripping it dowm soon so i will be posting some pics of it.


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Any pictures of the engine?


----------



## tdirs1 (Dec 29, 2007)

As soon is ive took some ill post them up.Ive been doing my edition 1 before i get stuck in to the ttrs motor.Ive got the turbo tho i went for a gt3582r with a tial 103 exhaust housing.The 02m gearbox fits straight on to the block which is good news.


----------



## tdirs1 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## tdirs1 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## tdirs1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hopefully ill be able to get some pictures posted of the motor stripped


----------



## tdirs1 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## tdirs1 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## tdirs1 (Dec 29, 2007)

http://http://s1177.photobucket.com/albums/x341/tdirs911/?action=view&current=ebaystuff021.jpg


----------



## tdirs1 (Dec 29, 2007)

*block*

http://s1177.photobucket.com/albums/x341/tdirs911/?action=view&current=ebaystuff021.jpg


----------



## tdirs1 (Dec 29, 2007)

*turbo*


----------



## tdirs1 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## tdirs1 (Dec 29, 2007)

*head and cams*


----------



## tdirs1 (Dec 29, 2007)

*piston and rod*


----------



## tdirs1 (Dec 29, 2007)

*big end*


----------



## tdirs1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Ill post some more pics soon.Found out the motor is 1 of the original test motors,i found 2008 date stamp on the main bearing caps.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Audi4u said:


> I'm Interested in the the turbo setup, oil filter housing and the turbo oil and coolant lines routing.


 Why didnt you ask me? 


tdirs said:


> According to ae-plus.com there are many differences a big 1 is the way the block is made,they use cgi (compacted grafite iron)which is alot stronger than grey cast.


 I have both the 2.5 Jetta motor and the TTRS motor apart and the material of the blocks look the same. Looking @ your images I would say they are the same as well although the only way to actually prove this is by slicing this block in half which I am not too keen on doing. 


tdirs said:


> Very interesting read.I know the crank is different for sure as the jetta 5 cylinder crank is the same bolt pattern for the flywheel as the 4cyl,the ttrs motor is 8 bolt with a locating dowel.I will be stripping it dowm soon so i will be posting some pics of it.


 The 2.5 Jetta motor is essentially a 2.0 FSI timing belt motor extended and the 2.5 TTRS motor is essentially a 2.0 TSI timing chain motor extended. 
Those are supposed to be "billet" crankshaft main bearing caps but they are not and the flywheel you want is for the TSI. Any TSI timing chain clutch kit on the market for a MKVI GTI will work for you. If you need help sourcing any of the internal parts or performance parts for the motor let me know. I am getting ready to CNC this TTRS head very soon


----------



## tdirs1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for that i will be after some stuff soon.If the blocks were the same wouldnt they be the same part number.From past experience with vw and audi they only uprate something if they have to.Do 2.5 na motors have piston oil jets?


----------



## tdirs1 (Dec 29, 2007)

The main bearing cap dont look cast to me!!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

They certainly look billet there don't they?

I'm really surprised they aren't cross-bolted on such a high-output motor


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

MikkiJayne said:


> They certainly look billet there don't they?
> 
> I'm really surprised they aren't cross-bolted on such a high-output motor


They are not billet. Cut em in half (if you dare)


tdirs1 said:


> Thanks for that i will be after some stuff soon.If the blocks were the same wouldnt they be the same part number.From past experience with vw and audi they only uprate something if they have to.Do 2.5 na motors have piston oil jets?


Part #'s really dont mean much at least what I have learnt from ETKA.
Yes the 2.5 NA motor has oil squirters.
If you are going to cancel the FSI then I would recommend swapping over to a 2.5 Jetta head.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Issam Abed said:


> They are not billet.


Pressure die cast then?  They have an unusual finish for a cast part.


----------



## tdirs1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Maybe forged, ill be stripping the rest of the motor very soon to clean it all and hopefully get some part numbers,luckily i have the lastest version of etka so i can find more parts im missing.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

MikkiJayne said:


> Pressure die cast then?  They have an unusual finish for a cast part.


gets em everytime

Notice the head and cam journal are manufactured in different countries


----------



## tdirs1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Found some info on rs motor,it has special breather separater built into the cam cover,the block is cast using same material as v6 and v8 tdi motors,never used before on a petrol production motor,but was used in the 90s by Audi on their race engines,altho head appears to be the same cast as the 2.5 na motor on the rs motor is cast used stronger material,sodium filled exhasut valve,uprated exhaust valve seats,modified cooling around combustion chamber,better exhaust ports and optimised intake ports.I got this info from ssp on the ttrs motor.More to follow!!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Is that the vermiculite graphite stuff? 

I had a copy of the SSP somewhere but I can't find it now


----------



## tdirs1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Ive decided not to fit different pistons or rods cos the turbo im using for now will do 600 to 650hp,stock rods and piston will be ok till i decide how ill fit a bullseye s372!!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

tdirs1 said:


> Ive decided not to fit different pistons or rods cos the turbo im using for now will do 600 to 650hp,stock rods and piston will be ok till i decide how ill fit a bullseye s372!!


Not true
you are pushing the limit of those rods @ 500hp...
they are only rated @ 100hp/rod

all those companies that are saying 650hp on "stock" engine is not true.They changed the connecting rods.
If you need a set I can make a set for you.:thumbup:


----------



## tdirs1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Theres been a rod failure in germany i see!!


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## tdirs1 (Dec 29, 2007)

What kind of price are the rods going to be? small end is 22mm


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

This is some sexy stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

quality build!! 

post some more pics when you get a chance!


----------



## VRPISSED (Jan 7, 2005)

Lets get a damn update here please! I have been patiently waiting a few years! There was good info being passed back and fourth but has stopped.:sly: We all should be buying these jetta 2.5 motors and bolting on a TTRS head, big turbos and making 1000+ RWHP! 




Lord_Verminaard said:


> It's actually vermicular graphite cast iron, and I have not seen anywhere where the MPI 2.5 isn't the same composition. They both have forged cranks too. Here is a link to the PDF tech paper. It has a comparison chart between the 2.0 FSI, 2.5 MPI and 2.5 RS engines along with tons of other stuff:
> http://vw-rings.com/documents/l5ttrs.pdf
> 
> It's actually a pretty interesting read.
> ...


I tried your link here a few times but its not working. Did you maybe miss a litter when you copied and pasted? Thanks for posting the info none the less

:beer:


----------



## Jo|\| (Jul 3, 2011)

VRPISSED said:


> I tried your link here a few times but its not working. Did you maybe miss a litter when you copied and pasted? Thanks for posting the info none the less
> 
> :beer:


http://www.jlosee.com/images/TTRS/PDF/l5ttrs.pdf


----------

